# Cleaning/polishing Aluminum rub rail



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

After 30 years of use and abuse the aluminum rub rail on my hull is in pretty bad shape and needs cleaning up. It is of course dull with lots of crap on it from the years but also scrapped and gouged in places. What is the best way to clean it up. I was thinking of a detail sander with fine grit paper. Since I am repainting the hull I'd like to do it as well.


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

If you can keep the steel bits off of the boat, use steel wool. Work your way from 3# to 00# (double-aught).

If you're worried about the steel wool bits getting on the boat (because it rusts and looks unsightly) use bronze wool.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't ever use steel wool on a boat and it really isn't good to use on aluminum. Use brass, bronze or stainless wire cup or a nylon abrasive cup, either of which will get the uneven surfaces of a rub rail a bit better than a detail sander. Either cup in a drill will probably also be considerably faster than using a detail sander or bronze wool.


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

Dog is either misinformed or full of crap WRT steel wool not being good to use on aluminum. From the Rhodes American steel wool package I'm looking at..

*VERY FINE #00 Polish and restore aluminum, copper, brass and other bright metals. Clean and polish golf clubs, metal wheels, screens and metal lawn furniture...*

I also know because I used it on my aluminum rub rail, and it was good to use. Do you have a source to back up your claim, SD? :laugher

Otherwise, we seem to be in agreement on the rest, and I've got the edge on value ($2/bag).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Aboard—

I'm talking about on a boat... steel wool is going to leave rust spots all over... and if the steel wool bits stay on the aluminum, the rust (iron oxide) will combine with the aluminum and leave aluminum oxide and iron... which is a very well known chemical reaction... that will cause the aluminum rubrail to deteriorate faster than if it had been brushed with a brass or stainless wire cup.


----------



## superiorvoyager (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see how steel whole will work anyway. Yes it might polish it but there are deep scratches and gouges in this. It would take forever to take it down by hand. so using a drill sounds like the way to go


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

sailingdog is right. Steel wool will cause lots of little rust stains all over the place. Little pieces will get stuck in every nook and cranny and will rust faster than a '76 Plymouth Volare.
A friend let me try some of his Woody Wax on my dark anodized rub rail. The result was amazing- of course it doesn't remove gouges, but it made the rail look a lot better. It's expensive ($40 for a little bottle) and needs to be reapplied every 3-4 weeks but it's a fast easy job.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

The quickest way I can think of is to start with a green substute sanding pad on the the ruff stuff to soften the edges and then switch to the red (fine) for the rest using soapy water and long strokes. The above will give a bright finish with fine scraches running horizonal and all it takes to keep it up is to give it a quick with the red pad when you wash your boat.



superiorvoyager said:


> After 30 years of use and abuse the aluminum rub rail on my hull is in pretty bad shape and needs cleaning up. It is of course dull with lots of crap on it from the years but also scrapped and gouged in places. What is the best way to clean it up. I was thinking of a detail sander with fine grit paper. Since I am repainting the hull I'd like to do it as well.


----------



## MetalFinisher (May 14, 2010)

I agree with SailingDog do not use "steel" wool on or anywhere near a marine application. Now "stainless steel" wool is fine but far to labor intensive for me. I would use a ScotchBrite pad (red is good). Or better yet a scotchbrite flapper wheel attached to an angle grinder. Benefits are its fast! and will wear and conform to the shape of the rub rail. We use them to repair s/s rubrails and elevator panels in-situ at the marina.


----------



## sailalibi (Jan 6, 2001)

do these abraisive pads hurt the anodizing on rub rails?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailalibi said:


> do these abraisive pads hurt the anodizing on rub rails?


Anything abrasive is going to hurt the anodizing... kind of unavoidable.


----------



## gasolino (Aug 26, 2010)

My black/gray/navy (kind of looks like all three in places) anodized toe rail isn't gouged or scratched much, just dull and dirty. The previous owner also got some paint splatters on it.

Would a couple of passes with some bronze wool be a good way to restore the finish and remove the paint?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

As dog posted any abrasion will remove the anodizing. But if it was in good condition to start with it wouldn't look bad and you wouldn't want to do this.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

gasolino said:


> My black/gray/navy (kind of looks like all three in places) anodized toe rail isn't gouged or scratched much, just dull and dirty. The previous owner also got some paint splatters on it.
> 
> Would a couple of passes with some bronze wool be a good way to restore the finish and remove the paint?


Before trying something as aggressive as bronze wool or a scotchbrite pad, I'd try Goof-off for the paint, and then try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser for the dirt.


----------

